# Exercise Machines



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Before I go into this.I must say I am no slob.Until a few years back,I was a powerlifter,and used to train 7 nights a week in one way or another,and have always tried to stay in shape.









How many of us ,have got unused exercise equipment in the spare bedroon or garage







Bought it from Argos,and used it a few times,thought bugger this and stuffed it away somewhere?I have









I think every house I have ever been in has had some kind of equipment gathering dust.

Do we buy these things in the hope it will easily turn us into super fit gods,without ever having to leave the house?
















This leads me onto another.How many of you have joined a gym,paid a years membership and gone twice?


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I did, but I was very, VERY lucky: the gym went bust after 5 months so didn't have to pay for the other 7 months!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No gym.............walk, dance....shoot...........keep hand in with karate, but not as I once did.........keep weight down, keep in shape, watch diet, don't smoke or drink.

Being healthy tons more important than being muscle bound, and too many people get sucked into the steroid scene, and finish up damaging their health for short term muscles on muscles.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Joined the local Marriot gym, b4 christmas went quite regularly till about 3 weeks ago... youve spured me on to go tonight!!!

Ah yes exercise machines weve got a 'Health Rider' bike thingy in the garage if anyone wants one very cheap!!!

Jason M


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Used be a regular weight trainer until a couple of years ago. Also used to cycle to work regularly (13 mile round trip) but again I've got out of the habit. I don't drink much and I've never smoked a cigarette in my life. My weight lifting bench in the top room is now used to pile clothes on - but my weights dumbells and barbells get used quite regularly. I do 65 situps each morning in an effort to stave of the "gut" - but really I need to get out on my bike. I play squash too whenever I can.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I too used to ride a bike regular.In a effort to stay flexible because of the size I was carrying due to the powerlifting.

I have recentley taken up unicycling though


----------

